# What happens when I'm bored!



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I was sitting around this morning, waiting for a frame to finish its "Easy Off Bath", and for some paint to finish drying on an other project. I hate sitting around! I remembered that there was an empty Quaker Oats Box in the kitchen waste bin and a light went off in my head

So, here it is. One mornings foolishness with odds and ends:laugh::laugh:

Reckers, you're next

View attachment 2635


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sounds like you can use a hobby:laugh:


Reckers would have like that better if you used peppermint sticks for the frame and four chocolate cupcakes (cream filled of course) to stick the base on.

And maybe a gallon can of Hersey chocolate would be better for the tank, topped off with a big red gumdrop for the warning light on top.
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

"And maybe a gallon can of Hersey chocolate would be better for the tank, topped off with a big red gumdrop for the warning light on top."

Is that what you want me to make for you, Big Ed!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The truly sad part....is that's Big Ed's face, on the oatmeal box!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

reckers said:


> the truly sad part....is that's big ed's face, on the oatmeal box!



omg ... Too funny !!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I recognized it from the milk carton.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Typical S scale.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed. We line our layouts with O scale comedy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> omg ... Too funny !!!



What a handsome guy that Quaker oat man is.
Now, if I could find me a wig like that.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Check your Friday night outfit, Ed!:laugh:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Or, I could always make him an extra wig for special ceremonies. Like when he rolls out his S scale for honored guests


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Or, I could always make him an extra wig for special ceremonies. Like when he rolls out his S scale for honored guests



I am thinking of painting all my S, alien colors. 
Trains and all. With alien landscape:laugh:



Check it out. I put new lights up in the attic.
I had to clean a lot of cob webs as I haven't been in the attic in years.
Door was swelled shut too.:laugh:




:thumbsup:






:thumbsup:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Why change what doesn't need improvement? Looks pretty "alien" to me(it is O scale, right?"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Why change what doesn't need improvement? Looks pretty "alien" to me(it is O scale, right?"



Just seeing if anyone's paying attention.

What you guys need in the Disney Monorail for your S layout.:thumbsup:
It's S on an O layout.










My attic in my dormer ed out cape cod house attic is to small for me to get into.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Monorail support sitting on top of power strip ...

Those liability lawyers down at Disney are gonna have to work overtime on that one.

Dohh!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright, Big Ed ...

Everyone's talking about your "secret hidden room" ...

I stumbled on this current ebay listing ... not much on trains, but scroll down to read about one man's secret hidden room ... quite the find!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-TRAINS-B...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item563bffb41b

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Alright, Big Ed ...
> 
> Everyone's talking about your "secret hidden room" ...
> 
> ...


I have seen that before. I don't know where, maybe it was when I was searching around e bay. Unless it was a different "hidden Room" wrote up by the seller.

Thats one way to arouse interest and to get some curios bidders bidding. 
As it is more intriguing then just saying coins for sale.

But then again..........some one could have a secret hidden room just like that waiting to be opened.


----------

